# notoriously



## machadinho

No English Only, uma discussão interessante e, no dicionário do WR, lê-se:


> *notoriously* adv. (infamously) infamemente adv. (WR)


Frase problema:


> Notoriously, Quine has expressed the view that the interpretations of (24_b_) and (25_b_) pose great philosophical difficulties.


Por um lado, infamemente fica pesado. O cara não entrou em desgraça por causa disso. Foi criticado por uns, mas louvado por outros.
Por outro lado, como se sabe perde a carga negativa de notoriously.
Por fim, famigeradamente, além de feio, é o oposto. O autor vai criticar Quine.
Ideias para um meio termo? Obrigado.


----------



## marta12

Notoriamente?


----------



## uchi.m

Inegavelmente?


----------



## ehnrique

Olá!
*Notorious* significa, *"famoso no mau sentido*". Não conheço uma palavra em português que tenha o exacto sentido de "notorious".
Partindo do princípio que (24b) e 25b) são fórmulas matemáticas ou lógicas, uma solução possível poderia ser: "Quine expressou a ideia de que a interpretação de (24b) e (25b) é *famosa, no mau sentido*, de causar grandes dificuldades filosóficas.
Espero ter ajudado.
Henrique


----------



## mglenadel

Nesse sentido, eu usaria "notadamente".

"Notadamente, Quine expressou a idéia que a interpretação..."

Significando que o *fato* de Quine ter expressado tal idéia é *digno* de nota.


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


> Significando que o *fato* de Quine ter expressado tal idéia é *digno* de nota.


Esse seria o significado original da palavra, mas parece que com o tempo foi ficando como explicou D. Henrique acima.


----------



## fernandobn97007

mglenadel said:


> Nesse sentido, eu usaria "notadamente".
> 
> "Notadamente, Quine expressou a idéia que a interpretação..."
> 
> Significando que o *fato* de Quine ter expressado tal idéia é *digno* de nota.


----------



## Johannes

marta12 said:


> Notoriamente?


 
Porque não?


----------



## Audie

_'É tristemente/infelizmente sabido/manifesto/notório/manifesto/conhecido_' _que_?
'_É de triste conhecimento/fama_' _que_?

Mach, mas '_famigerado_' já não sofreu o mesmo que '_notorious_'?  Digo isso porque o iAulete já traz em primeiro lugar o sentido que o  povão dá ao termo (bom, mas óbvio que o texto em questão provavelmente  não considera esse significado mais comum). Esquece. Não é só comum, é pejorativo, logo, não cabe no seu texto.

Edição: Só fui olhar o _Guia _depois de pensar numa sugestão. Ele traz '_tristemente célebre_' para '_notorious_'. Não fiquei longe, mas '_célebre_' é muito mais elegante.


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado a todos pelos numerosos comentários. 



mglenadel said:


> Nesse sentido, eu usaria "notadamente". [...] Significando que o fato de Quine ter expressado tal idéia é digno de nota.



Acho o fato de ... é digno de nota é uma ótima sugestão para outros contextos, mesmo no próprio livro que traduzo.  Mas neste contexto específico, acho que não encaixa bem. Mas obrigado pela ideia!



Audierunt said:


> _'É tristemente/infelizmente sabido/manifesto/notório/manifesto/conhecido_' ?
> '_É de triste conhecimento/fama_' ?


Muito boa a sugestão de colocar um advérbio+sabido.  Suspeito que a saída vai ser encontrar _aquele_ advérbio! Algo como é lamentavelmente sabido que. Obrigado, Audie.


Audierunt said:


> Mach, mas '_famigerado_' já não sofreu o mesmo que '_notorious_'?  Digo isso porque o iAulete já traz em primeiro lugar o sentido que o  povão dá ao termo (bom, mas óbvio que o texto em questão provavelmente  não considera esse significado mais comum).


É verdade, Audie! Mas o Joca e eu resistimos à pressão da turba.


Joca said:


> Mas esse não é famigerado poema do Drummond?


A menos que o Joca não goste de Drummond...


----------



## J. Bailica

Notadamente, mais do que notoriamente, costumo sugerir coisas _deste_ tipo, aqui no forum.

(De forma mais notada do que notória...; 
Notada, mas não notoriamente...;
Digna de nota, ainda que não necessariamente pelas melhores razões;
Vai notada, e não notória, descalça para a fonte, Lianor pela verdura...)


----------



## machadinho

J., obrigado também. Mas repare que notadamente significa outra coisa: em especial.


----------



## J. Bailica

machadinho said:


> J., obrigado também. Mas repare que notadamente significa outra coisa: em especial.


 
Pois é.


----------



## Joca

Johannes said:


> Porque não?


 
Eu também usaria *notoriamente.*




PS. Hmm, que o Machadinho fique sabendo que gosto muito do Drummond, mas o Bandeira me toca mais o coração....


----------



## Audie

Joca said:


> Eu também usaria *notoriamente.*


Mas é que Mach quer um termo que mantenha o sentido de 'má fama' do original. 


Joca said:


> PS. Hmm, que o Machadinho fique sabendo que gosto muito do Drummond, mas o Bandeira me toca mais o coração....


Pernambuco 1 X Minas Gerais 0


----------



## Joca

Audierunt said:


> Mas é que Mach quer um termo que mantenha o sentido de 'má fama' do original.
> Pernambuco 1 X Minas Gerais 0


 
Audi,

mas você não acha que notório em português também contém certa negatividade? Se não for suficiente, então vamos pelas suas sugestões...

Quanto ao placar, bom, gostei, mas vamos ver isso mais como uma soma do que como uma disputa, que tal?


----------



## Vanda

Interessante a coincidência sobre os vários usos da palavra. Ainda ontem, em viagem, estava lendo na revista LP o seguinte sobre notorious.

''Notorious não é apenas alguém ''notório'', mas famoso por ser extremamente mau. Nada impede que traduzamos ''The most notorious criminals'' como ''os criminosos mais notórios'', mas uma tradução mais acurada diria ''os criminosos mais famigerados'' (embora o significado de ''famigerado'' também traga a mesma ambiguidade, como mostra conto homônimo de Guimarães Rosa). Uma frase como ''The company is notorious for paying its bills late'' seria mais bem traduzida como ''a companhia tem a má fama de pagar suas contas tarde''. Há tipos e tipos de fama e se algo_ notório_ pode ser bom em português (e normalmente é),_ something notorious_, em inglês, definitivamente é algo ruim. ''

número 68, junho de 2011

Como sempre digo, cada contexto pode modificar ou trazer outras ideias sobre uma palavra, né? Por isso elas me encantam tanto! Pela versatilidade!


----------



## fernandobn97007

Olha só a origem da palavra:

*notorious* http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=notorious1540s, "publicly known," from M.L. _notorius_ "*well-known*, *commonly known*," from L. _notus_ "known," pp. of _noscere_ "come to know" (see *know*). *Negative connotation arose 17c. from frequent association with derogatory nouns*.


----------



## machadinho

Audierunt said:


> Mas é que Mach quer um termo que mantenha o sentido de '*má fama*' do original.





Vanda said:


> Uma frase como ''The company is notorious  for paying its bills late'' seria mais bem traduzida como ''a companhia  *tem a má fama* de pagar suas contas tarde''.
Click to expand...

Legal. Acho que Quine tem a má fama de ter manifestado a opinião de ... vai ficar ótimo!  Obrigado, meninas!


----------



## mglenadel

Se bem que dizer que alguém "tem fama de mau-pagador" ou que alguém "tem a má-fama de ser mau pagador" é a mesma coisa, porque ninguém fica com *boa fama* por ser mau pagador.

Contexto é fundamental. 

A questão é se, no exemplo original, Quine ficou com má-fama por desposar suas idéias (o que só se pode saber ao certo pelo restante do texto, ou seja se o resto do texto é dedicado a demonizá-lo ou a vilipendiá-lo), ou se o fato dele ter tais idéias por si só é notório (digno de nota).


----------



## machadinho

mglenadel said:


> A questão é se, no exemplo original, Quine ficou com má-fama por desposar suas idéias [...] ou se o fato dele ter tais idéias por si só é notório (digno de nota).


Diria que é a primeira opção: ficou com má fama por desposar¹ suas ideias aquela ideia específica.²

Pensei noutra opção: Quine teve a desonra de manifestar a opinião de que Não, fica pesado neste contexto. Mas pode servir para outra pessoa.

¹Gostei!
²Justiça seja feita, a fama do Quine é a melhor entre os filósofos. A tal má fama se aplica a um ponto de discussão.


----------



## J. Bailica

machadinho said:


> Pensei noutra opção: Quine teve a desonra de manifestar a opinião de que Não, fica pesado neste contexto. Mas pode servir para outra pessoa.


 
Ah, nesse caso lembrei-me de outra sugestão: _fama ingrata._

Não?

E _mal-afamado_, serve de alguma coisa?


----------



## machadinho

Claro que servem, obrigado! Vou compor uma listinha de opções para a posteridade.

Em resumo, notoriously segundo a equipe de português do WR! 


 Como se sabe (Machadinho)
 É de triste conhecimento que (Audierunt)
 É de triste fama que (Audierunt)
 Digna de nota, ainda que não necessariamente pelas melhores razões (J. Bailica)
 É digno de nota que (mglenadel)
 Fama ingrata (J. Bailica)
 Famigeradamente (Machadinho)
 Famoso, no mau sentido, (ehnrique)
 Ficar com má fama por (mglenadel)
 Inegavelmente (uchi.m)
 Infamemente (WR)
 É infelizmente sabido que (Audierunt)
 É lamentavelmente sabido que (Machadinho)
 Má fama (Audierunt)
 Mal-afamado (J. Bailica)
 Notoriamente (Marta12)
 Ter a desonra de (Machadinho)
 Ter a má fama de (Vanda)
 É tristemente sabido que (Audierunt)


----------



## J. Bailica

_... fama pouco abonatória..._
_... reconhecimento não propriamente abonatório..._

(Agora que fui à frase original)
_Incontornavelmente (?),..._
_Inescapavelmente,..._
_Irremediavelmente,..._
Só os advérbios_, arranjando a frase de uma maneira;_


ou com adjectivo, arranjando-a de outra:
_Inescapavelmente famoso por..._
_Irremediavelmente mal-afamado..._
_De fama irremediavelmente pouco abonatória..._


----------



## J. Bailica

Ah, lembrei-me de uma expressão idiomática: _tristemente célebre_.


Também
_De forma tristemente célebre_,...


----------



## Audie

Joca said:


> Audi,
> 
> mas você não acha que notório em português também contém certa  negatividade? Se não for suficiente, então vamos pelas suas sugestões...
> 
> Quanto ao placar, bom, gostei, mas vamos ver isso mais como uma soma do que como uma disputa, que tal?


E se eu disser que fiz o '_quote_' da sua sugestão justamente pra saber isso? Eu acho que '_notório_' é neutro, e assim pode abarcar os dois sentidos. Mas, agora que você 'falou', pode ser mesmo que tenha grande carga negativa.Só não esqueça que Machadinho é da resistência (embora não more dentro do chuveiro, acho eu).

Uma coisa é certa: o autor pôs '_notoriously_'  porque queria salientar algo negativo relativo a Quine, mesmo a  interpretação de outros quanto a isso seja diferente. Pelo que entendi,  para o autor, Quine ganhou má fama por ter considerado que as interpretações X e Y apresentam grandes/importantes dificuldades filosóficas. Ou não?
Quanto ao placar, _vamo dexá quieto_! Era provocação com o bruxinho mineiro, mas aí me lembrei de onde vem a moderadora...


----------



## machadinho

Audierunt said:


> Pelo que entendi,  para o autor, Quine ganhou má fama por ter considerado que as interpretações X e Y apresentam grandes/importantes dificuldades filosóficas. Ou não?


Sim e não.¹ É por isso que queria uma tradução negativa ma non troppo.

*Sim* para os críticos e, ainda assim, só no tocante a este ponto específico de lógica.
*Não* para os seguidores dele neste ponto. 

Quine figuraria na lista, digamos, dos 2 maiores filósofos norte-americanos de todos os tempos.²

¹Os lusos devem ficar loucos com a mentalidade difusa brasileira.
²E foi professor da UNICAMP! Tem até um livrinho em português publicado por ele!


----------



## Audie

Mas eu estou me resumindo ao texto do autor e, especificamente, àquela frase. Se ele quis pôr '_notoriously_' naquela frase, é porque quis 'dar' má fama (a não ser que estivesse usando o sentido antigo de '_notorious_') a quê exatamente é que não sei.


----------



## mglenadel

Eu deveria ter verificado no dicionário por minha própria conta… Segundo o Merriam-Webster, "notorious*ly*" significa a) "in a _notorious_ manner" ou b) "very well known". Por sua vez, "notorious" pode ser "generally known and talked of" ou, em caso especial (especially), "widely and unfavorably known".

Isto posto, "notoriously" tem conotação fortemente não-pejorativa. 

Se a frase original fosse "The notorious Quine…", o sentido poderia até ser negativo. Como a frase é apenas "notoriously, Quine…", o sentido é isento de julgamento.


----------



## machadinho

mglenadel said:


> Eu deveria ter verificado no dicionário por minha própria conta… Segundo o Merriam-Webster, "notorious*ly*" significa a) "in a _notorious_ manner" ou b) "very well known". Por sua vez, "notorious" pode ser "generally known and talked of" ou, em caso especial (especially), "widely and unfavorably known".


Sim, é perfeitamente possível que não haja um juízo de valor mais pesado em jogo aqui.
Porém, segundo o OED, notoriously também pode ter um sentido "desfavorável":


> (1) In a notorious manner; as a matter of common knowledge; recognizedly, admittedly.
> [...]
> (b) In *unfavourable* sense.
> [...]
> 1849 Macaulay Hist. Eng. vi. II. 47 His title had notoriously been purchased by his wife's dishonor and his own.
> 1877 Freeman Norm. Conq. II. App. 705 His only references are to Domesday and the notoriously spurious charter.


----------



## mglenadel

Interessante que em ambos os exemplos dados, o sentido negativo de "notoriously" é reforçado. No 1º, por "dishonor" e no 2º por "spurious". Se fosse substituído "widely known" em ambos, o sentido seria mantido, mais pela influência de tais reforços do que por "notorious".


----------



## Audie

Certo. Acho que todos aqui, inclusive o dicionário do WR e alguns outros dicionários, levaram em conta somente o sentido, digamos, mais comum, pelo menos atualmente, que '_notorious_' tem, e, conseqüentemente, '_notoriously_'.

Resta saber se o autor do texto agiu do mesmo modo. Se não, será que '_notoriamente_', como Marta e Joca sugeriram, não é o que afinal seja menos arriscado?


----------



## machadinho

mglenadel said:


> Interessante que em ambos os exemplos dados, o sentido negativo de "notoriously" é reforçado. No 1º, por "dishonor" e no 2º por "spurious". Se fosse substituído "widely known" em ambos, o sentido seria mantido, mais pela influência de tais reforços do que por "notorious".


Boa observação, Mglenadel. Mas fica a pergunta: será considerado vernáculo colocar widely known e quejandos aí no lugar de notoriously? Talvez sim.¹ Ignoro a resposta.


Audierunt said:


> Certo. Acho que todos aqui, inclusive o dicionário do WR e alguns outros dicionários, levaram em conta somente o sentido, digamos, mais comum, pelo menos atualmente, que '_notorious_' tem, e, conseqüentemente, '_notoriously_'.
> 
> Resta saber se o autor do texto agiu do mesmo modo. Se não, será que '_notoriamente_', como Marta e Joca sugeriram, não é o que afinal seja menos arriscado?


Não sei. Até o momento o advérbio em questão apareceu 6 vezes no livro:


> First, dates decorating journals are notoriously unreliable. (p8)
> There are a number of notoriously difficult issues involved in trying to establish whether the optimism expressed... (p23)
> Questions about propositional attitude contexts in connection with eg are notoriously complex, as Quine has stressed. (p156)
> (as demais equivalem ao exemplo original)


Mas, nestes casos, todos negativozinhos, um sabidamente ou é sabido por todos que basta. Enfim, vou ficar com como se sabe para os demais casos. Mas valeu pela discussão!

Obrigado a todos pelos ótimos comentários. 
¹Minha última esperança!


----------

